# Dollar Store Bargains



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I finally decided that a couple of my locomotives with the simple bulb for the firebox glow need a real flickering fire. I stopped into the local Dollar store and for $1 scored three flickering tealight candles. The haul is the three LED's, three miniature switches perfect for train projects, and three new CR2032 batteries, something that I needed anyway.

SUCH A DEAL!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Was that all for a Buck?

Or was the total 3 bucks?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One thin dollar, it was a three pack of them. I actually got two, the other pack is still whole, I figured we'd play with them until the batteries go dead and then I'd recycle those too.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Yea I've mentioned that deal before too. Even if you only need a CR2032 battery, it's a way better deal than going to Radio Shack and buying the battery only.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was surprised to find them. I just happened to be driving past the Dollar store and thought I'd take a look. It was a good stop!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

cool find, im thinking of moving some of my trains to LEDs to have them take less power and get them off the ugly bulbs...sure the LEDs may look too white but what ever, ill play with the colors, heck may even make one train with green LEDs LOL!!!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

They make good campfires too.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Those CR2032's are something like $3.50 a pop at CVS.

You scored!


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I finally decided that a couple of my locomotives with the simple bulb for the firebox glow need a real flickering fire. I stopped into the local Dollar store and for $1 scored three flickering tealight candles. The haul is the three LED's, three miniature switches perfect for train projects, and three new CR2032 batteries, something that I needed anyway.
> 
> SUCH A DEAL!


Awesome, being Scottish these types of posts really get me going. Might work for a welding flash as well with the right color windows.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I got them to put in the firebox of Lionel steamers with the "firebox glow" feature. I think they'll look a lot more realistic if the fire actually flickers. Note that the new Legacy steamers have a flickering firebox effect, obviously Lionel now agrees with me. 

I'm going to have to go in and walk around the Dollar store again, seems like there are some good deals there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

New Berlin RR said:


> cool find, im thinking of moving some of my trains to LEDs to have them take less power and get them off the ugly bulbs...sure the LEDs may look too white but what ever, ill play with the colors, heck may even make one train with green LEDs LOL!!!


If you want plain LED's, you can buy them in bulk for peanuts. There are lots of threads here on using LED's, and if you have any other questions, don't hesitate to ask. 

These have the flickering built into the LED, so they're not really that suitable for general lighting unless you want to simulate a bad connection.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

hmmmm a subway train may be great for that as they sometimes have junky lighting set ups.....ad where would you suggest buying the packs of LEDs?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I buy my LED's all over, whoever had the best price. I've gotten some good deals on eBay, and here's a couple of other places. I've bought from all of these places.

http://www.unique-leds.com/index.php

http://www.led-switch.com/

http://www.moreleds.com/

http://www.besthongkong.com/


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I buy my LED's all over, whoever had the best price. I've gotten some good deals on eBay, and here's a couple of other places. I've bought from all of these places.
> 
> http://www.unique-leds.com/index.php
> 
> ...


And dollar store!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Right, I didn't have a URL for them.


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

if i had the now how, I would put a few resistors on them and make it run off from the power of the track, that way you wouldn't have to mess with it everytime the battery dies, or put a switch on your train


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I never put a battery in to run LED's, they always run off track power. If you have a specific application, start a thread and we'll get you sorted out, it's not that difficult.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 9 volt battery is the easiest way to add an LED and it's support circuits.
I do use a switch.

For track power you need a few hoop jumps to make them work. Some hoops are, constant voltage to prevent dimming. protection from voltage spikes from motor running, and the voltage source, AC or DC.
Also there is the number of LEDs in the string used.

On my table I do have the simplest way to run an LED off the track(not a motor) They do dim at times I find they are less noticeable than the incandescent bulbs. They last a lot longer.

I have yet to find a battery tea light at a dollar store. It is worst than my dinosaur LED search at Mc D's.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just stumbled across these, I was driving by the store and thought I'd stop in. Someone, I believe here, mentioned that Dollar stores have them. 

I'm still amazed that they go for $1 for three of them. I'm going back to buy some more, just for the batteries! The switches are great too, they're the exact size that Lionel uses, so they fit the cutouts perfectly.


----------

